# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Tassazione in 730 di prestazioni occasionali con ritenuta d'acconto

## dfairy

Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di qualche utente gentile disposto a spiegarmi
delle cose del 730.
Una mia amica ha un lavoro dipendente part time con un reddito di circa 11.000 euro annui.
Quest'anno abbiamo effettuato delle operazioni in ritenuta d'acconto di 1.800 euro che ha dichiarato lei in aggiunta.
Fin qui tutto normale finchè non si è vista tassare il lavoro occasionale
svolto.
La domanda che mi sono fatta è stata "ma il 20% versato dal Cliente non serviva proprio a pagare le tasse?"
A quanto ha detto chi ha fatto la dichiarazione (non ci ho capito nulla)
non erano sufficienti a coprire l'imposta.
Su 1800 euro sono stati versati quasi 400 euro e se ne devono pagare altrettanti?
Praticamente abbiamo lavorato gratis?
Eppure non arriva a un reddito esagerato, come mai tanti soldi pagati?
E questi soldi che fine fanno? Vengono messi come contributi o sono importi che non si vedranno mai più? 
Grazie

----------


## gianfranco1

Il 20% è una ritenuta d'acconto, il saldo viene versato con la dichiarazione dei redditi. L'aliquota è in funzione del reddito complessivo. Con un reddito di 11.000 + 1.800 l'aliquota è del 23%, con la dichiarazione si conteggiano imposta e eventuali detrazioni spettanti. E' molto probabile che si finisca a debito, a meno che non ci siano notevoli detrazioni spettanti

----------


## dfairy

> Il 20% è una ritenuta d'acconto, il saldo viene versato con la dichiarazione dei redditi. L'aliquota è in funzione del reddito complessivo. Con un reddito di 11.000 + 1.800 l'aliquota è del 23%, con la dichiarazione si conteggiano imposta e eventuali detrazioni spettanti. E' molto probabile che si finisca a debito, a meno che non ci siano notevoli detrazioni spettanti

  quindi si paga il 20% + il 23%? perchè su 1800 euro hanno conteggiato un saldo di circa 350 euro...è possibile?
quindi praticamente è come se tassassero il 43%?
ma questi soldi a saldo vanno semplicemente persi o c'è possibilità di recuperarli?
grazie

----------


## gianfranco1

Il calcolo (23%) va fatto sul reddito complessivo. Aumentanto il reddito diminuiscono anche le detrazioni per lavoro dipendente di cui si è usufruito in eccesso. Al saldo dunque contribuisce in parte l'aumento del reddito e in parte la diminuzione delle detrazioni a cui si ha diritto. I 350 euro potrebbero comprendere, oltre al saldo irpef e addzionali varie, anche l'acconto 2012. Controlla nel 730 le varie voci. Il saldo 2011 è dato a titolo definitivo, l'acconto 2012 verrà conteggiato nella prossima dichiarazione. Se non ci sono altri redditi nel 2012 è probabile che potrai recuperarlo, altrimenti andrà a diminuire l'eventuale saldo 2012 il prossimo anno

----------


## dfairy

quindi ricapitolando, hanno tassato il 23% sull'intero reddito? di solito, il reddito da lavoro dipendente non viene tassato già in busta paga?
se io non avessi avuto i 1800 euro quanto avrei dovuto pagare?
leggevo che se l'irpef supera i 51,00 pago l'acconto per l'anno successivo.
Se il reddito di quest'anno sarà sempre di 11000 di lavoro dipendente e di circa 200  in ritenuta d'acconto, riuscirò a recuperare qualcosa? Non credo a questo punto di fare altri lavori in ritenuta d'acconto.
Quindi se la situazione è questa e non cambia questi soldi pagati quest'anno mi verranno rimborsati? 
grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità!

----------


## gianfranco1

Il lavoro dipendente viene tassato in busta paga, ma il tuo datore di lavoro calcola le imposte in base al reddito che ti corrisponde, non in base al tuo reddito complessivo che può variare in seguito ad altre entrate. Se oltre al lavoro dipendente hai altre entrate, il calcolo delle imposte fatte per lacoro dipendente salta (nel senso che non corrisponde più a quanto dovuto e per questo scatta quasi sempre l'obbligo di dichiarazione).Per sapere se col 730 è stato calcolato anche l'acconto devi guardare il 730. Se l'acconto eventualmente trattenuto sarà superiore al saldo dovuto, il prossimo anno potresti recuperare l'eccedenza di versamento

----------


## claudia_b

> quindi ricapitolando, hanno tassato il 23% sull'intero reddito? di solito, il reddito da lavoro dipendente non viene tassato già in busta paga?
> se io non avessi avuto i 1800 euro quanto avrei dovuto pagare?
> leggevo che se l'irpef supera i 51,00 pago l'acconto per l'anno successivo.
> Se il reddito di quest'anno sarà sempre di 11000 di lavoro dipendente e di circa 200  in ritenuta d'acconto, riuscirò a recuperare qualcosa? Non credo a questo punto di fare altri lavori in ritenuta d'acconto.
> Quindi se la situazione è questa e non cambia questi soldi pagati quest'anno mi verranno rimborsati? 
> grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità!

  Fermo restando che Gianfranco è stato molto esauriente, provo a tradurre in numeri approssimati la tua situazione. 
Premessa: gli 11000 di cui parli sono il netto in busta paga o l'imponibile che risulta al rigo 1 del CUD? *Se gli 11.000 sono quelli del CUD* e il lavoro dipendente ha coperto 365 giorni, l'*Irpef totale* dovuta sul *reddito dipendente* (senza detrazioni per spese mediche o altro) è *circa 900 euro* interamente trattenuti in busta paga. Se non avessi fatto altro, non avresti dovuto pagare altro. 
Sommando la prestazione occasionale di 1800, l'irpef totale diventa circa 1450 (di cui 360 già versati con R.A. e 900 trattenuti in busta paga). 
Il *saldo 2011* da versare sarebbe quindi *circa 200*, a cui va aggiunta l'integrazione delle *addizionali*, qualche decina di euro a seconda della regione e del comune. *Quindi, 1800 euro di reddito aggiuntivo fanno saltare l'irpef totale dovuta per il 2011 da 900 a 1450, più qualcosa per le addizionali*.

----------


## dfairy

> Fermo restando che Gianfranco è stato molto esauriente, provo a tradurre in numeri approssimati la tua situazione. 
> Premessa: gli 11000 di cui parli sono il netto in busta paga o l'imponibile che risulta al rigo 1 del CUD? *Se gli 11.000 sono quelli del CUD* e il lavoro dipendente ha coperto 365 giorni, l'*Irpef totale* dovuta sul *reddito dipendente* (senza detrazioni per spese mediche o altro) è *circa 900 euro* interamente trattenuti in busta paga. Se non avessi fatto altro, non avresti dovuto pagare altro. 
> Sommando la prestazione occasionale di 1800, l'irpef totale diventa circa 1450 (di cui 360 già versati con R.A. e 900 trattenuti in busta paga). 
> Il *saldo 2011* da versare sarebbe quindi *circa 200*, a cui va aggiunta l'integrazione delle *addizionali*, qualche decina di euro a seconda della regione e del comune. *Quindi, 1800 euro di reddito aggiuntivo fanno saltare l'irpef totale dovuta per il 2011 da 900 a 1450, più qualcosa per le addizionali*.

  
forse ho capito, per sicurezza posto qualche cifra:
Quadro C
C1 tipologia di reddito 2 indeterminato reddito 10.915,00 365giorni
C5 importi soggetti a tassazione ordinaria 3.483,00 c'è una X su tassazione sostitutiva
C9 ritenute irpef 880,00
C10 ritenute addiz regionale 156,00 
D5 redditi diversi per i quali è prevista la detrazione tipo reddito 2 per 1870,00 ritenute 174,00  
poi un paio di pag più avanti c'è una tabella con scritto:
importo irpef da rimborsare 991,00
importo addiz regionale irpef da rimborsare 23,00
imposta sostitutiva incremento di produttività 348,00 
conguaglio da effettuare nel mese di luglio 666,00   
poi nel modello 730-3 prospetto di liquidazione c'è scritto: 
4 redditi di lavoro dipendente e assimilati 7432,00
5 altri redditi 1870,00
11 reddito complessivo 9302,00
13 oneri deducibili 24,00
14 reddito imponibile 9278,00
16 imposta lorda 2134,00
25 detrazione per redditi di lavoro dipendente 1747,00
31 canoni di locazione 124,00
38 totale detrazioni e crediti d'imposta 1871,00
51 imposta netta 263,00
56 ritenute 1254,00
57 differenza -991,00
71 reddito imponibile 9278,00
72 addiz regionale irpef dovuta 133,00
73 addiz regionale irpef risultante dalla certificazione 156,00
91-2 credito 991,00
91-4 di cui da rimborsare a cura del sostituto 991,00
92-2 credito 23,00
92-4 di cui da rimborsare a cura del sostituto 23,00
137 reddito di riferimento per agevolazioni fiscali 9302,00
152 importo che sarà rimborsato dal datore di lavoro 666,00 
penso di aver scritto tutto, siccome devo dare alla mia amica i soldi che deve pagare per i lavori fatti insieme in ritenuta d'acconto con questi importi riuscite a dirmi quanto devo darle? importo/2 in pratica... 
grazie

----------


## claudia_b

> forse ho capito, per sicurezza posto qualche cifra:
> ............
> D5 redditi diversi per i quali è prevista la detrazione tipo reddito 2 per 1870,00 ritenute *174,00 (qui hai sbagliato, dev'essere 374....)*
> .............
> penso di aver scritto tutto, siccome devo dare alla mia amica i soldi che deve pagare per i lavori fatti insieme in ritenuta d'acconto con questi importi riuscite a dirmi quanto devo darle? importo/2 in pratica... 
> grazie

  Non ho parole!  :Mad: 
Hai raccontato tutta un'altra storia, che la tua amica avrebbe dovuto pagare un botto di Irpef, oltre alle ritenute in busta paga; *invece ha avuto un rimborso.*
Scusami se te lo dico, ma hai/avete una confusione totale sull'argomento. Almeno avreste potuto farvi spiegare in termini semplici il risultato del 730 da chi l'ha compilato. La tua amica ha pagato *in tutto*, per tutti i suoi redditi dell'anno (stipendio 7.432, premi di produttività 3.483, prestazioni occasionali 1.870) *611 euro di Irpef e 133 di addizionale Irpef*. 
Stando così le cose, cerco di farti capire come funziona: se tu avessi fatto ricevuta per la tua metà della prestazione occasionale (935 euro), ti avrebbero trattenuto la ritenuta d'acconto di 187 euro; poi avresti fatto la dichiarazione dei redditi e avresti avuto diritto al rimborso integrale di quella ritenuta perché con quel reddito minimo si è praticamente esenti da imposta.
Quindi, a rigor di logica, è la tua amica che dovrebbe restituire a te 187 euro, non tu a lei.

----------


## dfairy

> Non ho parole! 
> Hai raccontato tutta un'altra storia, che la tua amica avrebbe dovuto pagare un botto di Irpef, oltre alle ritenute in busta paga; *invece ha avuto un rimborso.*
> Scusami se te lo dico, ma hai/avete una confusione totale sull'argomento. Almeno avreste potuto farvi spiegare in termini semplici il risultato del 730 da chi l'ha compilato. La tua amica ha pagato *in tutto*, per tutti i suoi redditi dell'anno (stipendio 7.432, premi di produttività 3.483, prestazioni occasionali 1.870) *611 euro di Irpef e 133 di addizionale Irpef*. 
> Stando così le cose, cerco di farti capire come funziona: se tu avessi fatto ricevuta per la tua metà della prestazione occasionale (935 euro), ti avrebbero trattenuto la ritenuta d'acconto di 187 euro; poi avresti fatto la dichiarazione dei redditi e avresti avuto diritto al rimborso integrale di quella ritenuta perché con quel reddito minimo si è praticamente esenti da imposta.
> Quindi, a rigor di logica, è la tua amica che dovrebbe restituire a te 187 euro, non tu a lei.

  forse mi sono spiegata male  :Frown: 
questa è la dichiarazione della mia amica, lo so che ha avuto un rimborso, dovuto a delle ore lavorate extra e che ha scelto di farsi pagare invece che accumulare per il futuro (una cosa del genere).
Io volevo solo sapere quanto le devo per la metà del pagato irpef dovuto alle prestazioni in ritenuta d'acconto..oddio io odio parlare di cose che non so perchè non riesco a spiegarmi...provo diversamente... :Frown:  
io e te (claudia) abbiamo 2 lavori dipendenti, io ho un reddito più alto del tuo.
Uno ci chiede di fare un sito internet quindi io ti dico "Claudia facciamo con ritenuta perchè non abbiamo partita iva" e tu sei d'accordo.
Decidiamo che siccome tu non superi i 15000 euro di fare le ricevute a nome tuo e di farli dichiarare a te.
Tu dici giustamente "si ok, io lo faccio però se ci sono tasse da pagare per sto lavoro facciamo a metà" e io ti dico che va bene.
Pensavamo di andare in pari visto che il tizio del sito ci aveva pagato il 20% (ignoranti noi che pensavamo che bastasse).
La segretaria del commercialista (non siamo riusciti a parlare con lui direttamente) ti chiama e ti dice "guarda che ci sono circa 350 euro da pagare" e tu dici "ma come? ho delle ore extra che le altre colleghe hanno scaricato" e lei ti dice "ah, non mi avevi detto che le volevi rimborsate, ora te le aggiungo" così facendo tu vai a credito ma io continuo a non capire quanto ti devo dare per quei benedetti 1870,00 che ci hanno dato per il sito. 
Oddio spero di aver spiegato decentemente, se qualcuno vuole info su ici e imu mi sdebito.  
Grazie

----------


## gianfranco1

Vi siete complicati la vita! Non sarebbe stato più semplice che ognuno dichiarasse la propria parte (facendovi fare certificazioni fiscali separate)? Il calcolo delle imposte varia notevolmente in base al proprio reddito complessivo. La tua amica ha avuto un rimborso inferiore di (circa) 256€. Cioè i 1870€ sono stati tassati al 23% = 430 circa. La ritenuta era di 174 quindi si è trovata un rimborso inferiore di  430-174= 256. Se la i compensi fissero stati fiscalmente imputati per metà, avrebbe dichiarato la metà e avrebbe avuto un rimborso di 256/2 = 128 in meno invece dei 256 (cioè avrebbe avuto 128€ in più). Gli importi sono approssimati e non tengono conto delle addizionali e delle minori detrazioni che scaturiscono dal reddito complessivo maggiore. Questo però riguarda solo la tua amica. Se tu avessi dichiarato i tuoi 1870/2= 935, il calcolo non sarebbe stato necessariamente identico anzi, se hai un reddito più basso, molto probabilmente non avesti pagato niente e/o avresti potuto recuperare in parte o totalmente la ritenuta subita (come ti ha giustamente detto Claudia).

----------


## claudia_b

> Vi siete complicati la vita! Non sarebbe stato più semplice che ognuno dichiarasse la propria parte (facendovi fare certificazioni fiscali separate)? Il calcolo delle imposte varia notevolmente in base al proprio reddito complessivo. La tua amica ha avuto un rimborso inferiore di (circa) 256. Cioè i 1870 sono stati tassati al 23% = 430 circa. La ritenuta era di 174 quindi si è trovata un rimborso inferiore di  430-174= 256.

  Non è rilevante, in tutto questo marasma  :Stick Out Tongue: , ma ti è sfuggito quello che ho grassettato nel post della nostra amica.
La ritenuta d'acconto su 1870 euro non è stata di 174, ma di 374, come si evince anche dal prospetto di liquidazione del 730.

----------


## claudia_b

> Io volevo *solo* sapere quanto le devo per la metà del pagato irpef dovuto alle prestazioni in ritenuta d'acconto..oddio io odio parlare di cose che non so perchè non riesco a spiegarmi...provo diversamente...

  Hai detto niente!
Per calcolare una cosa del genere, ci vuole una simulazione del 730 della tua amica con 935 anziché 1870 di prestazione occasionale.
Vedi un po' se te la fa il commercialista.... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Lei ha sfruttato la ritenuta d'acconto che per metà spettava a te; fate conto di essere in pari (al massimo le allunghi un centone  :Wink: ) e la prossima volta ciascuno si gestisca la propria ricevuta per la prestazione.

----------

